# Lumber Supplier



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

I wonder if anyone can tell me the current prices for hardwoods or a good source, small mills, etc that can supply me with S1S1E random width material as needed. Shipping to Alaska may kill me so I am just fishing. 

Do any of you produce lumber for sale on a regular basis? 

Would green lumber make the trip. 

The only trees that grow here are spruce, birch, cottonwood/poplar. The local big box stores carry oak and maple for about 8.00-8.50 /bdft oak being slightly higher.


----------



## Oscar (Jun 7, 2008)

What and how much of the what are you looking for??? I can nearly guarantee folks on here can/could fill your order but shipping could really be a Bear.


----------



## dirtclod (May 7, 2008)

You could chance it and get away with shipping green from northern climates this time of year. Just make sure the supplier don't let it spend much time dead stacked before shipping. Or it could be reasonably safe if it were stickered for more than a week before shipment. During warmer months shipping green would probably lead to mold.

But it would serve no purpose being S1S1E if it were green. You need to wait to process it after drying so any drying crook, etc. can be eliminated.

Check out the classifieds on this forum to get some ideas of the lumber prices. Then check out the shipping cost and size limitations at UPS's web page to see if it is practical. I might even consider shipping you some if the price is right.


----------



## JoshuaHoffman (Nov 22, 2008)

*Hardwood*



mics_54 said:


> I wonder if anyone can tell me the current prices for hardwoods or a good source, small mills, etc that can supply me with S1S1E random width material as needed. Shipping to Alaska may kill me so I am just fishing.
> 
> Do any of you produce lumber for sale on a regular basis?
> 
> ...


 I have a small mill for my own use and produce for my own shop. On occaision I cut and dry hardwood and like everyone have an oversupply of lumber. Most of the wood is live edge since I build in a rustic style. Cherry 4/4 3.50 bd.ft. is the one item I have lots of at present. If you need help I will send you pictures. Shipping common carrier is another issue. Thanks. Joshua


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

Ok good deal. I am going to create a database of all of you and I will see what we can do. Obviously those mills that have material available that are closer to my location are going to be more desirable from which to purchase material. It's going to be interesting seeing what the economy is going to do. I am still paying over 4.20/gallon for diesel fuel here. 

I am afraid to buy with out a sale on this end given the economy. 

I need contact info joshua. (and any others that wish to be contacted)


----------



## JoshuaHoffman (Nov 22, 2008)

*Cherry lumber*

I have 50% discount on shipping. I would have to check on shipments to Alaska. Joshua Hoffman [email protected] Stephentown, New York 12168


----------

